# Just a small, quick question....



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2016)

With the new format, I'm still learning. I found the magnifying glass which helps find my posts and my threads but.... I have noticed that when I have selected the "My Threads", it does not show the newest or even in any order that I recognize. I have a daily thread that I post to and it is not listed in My Threads. I only find it in My Posts. I assume I am not setting the proper parameters and would just like some guidance.

Great job and I'm sure once the newness is over this will flow. Need more color and pics on the front page though!  I will go away now.........


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 17, 2016)

Njaco
try this https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/topics/activity


----------



## Njaco (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks. It seems I just needed to roam around some although.....

I have noticed the "Quote" button next to "Image" and "Video" is now missing from the Quick Reply Window?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2016)

Njaco said:


> Thanks. It seems I just needed to roam around some although.....
> 
> I have noticed the "Quote" button next to "Image" and "Video" is now missing from the Quick Reply Window?



I've been using the button just above the Bacon, Thumbs Rainbow etc. if that's the one you mean Chris.


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 20, 2016)

Chris, you can click "Your Activity", then in any of the lists, you can click the header to show preferred results.

For example, in "My Threads", I'll click the "Last Message" header and it resorts the dates starting with the oldest.

With the method I just mentioned, I can actually go back to the very first thread I ever started, which was really hard to do with the old server.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks guys. Regarding the "Quote" button, I'm looking to put text in quotes in the Quick Reply box. Used to do it before.



> Can you hear me now?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2016)

Gotcha. Is this what you're looking for?










Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2016)

If it isn't just quoting a post of someone else you should still be able to use ['quote] [/quote'] tags (without the '). To give...



> I am now saying this so I think its true


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Gotcha. Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> View attachment 309757
> 
> ...



Instead of this just click the option "<- REPLAY" at the bottom , right corner of a post you want to quote. Its full text will be added to your Replay window at the bottom of the screen. If you click the "+QUOTE" you can add more than one post quotation and attach your answer or comments for instance. Then click the "Post Replay".


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Instead of this just click the option "<- REPLAY" at the bottom , right corner of a post you want to quote. Its full text will be added to your Replay window at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> View attachment 309817



Myself, I've been using the "+QUOTE button beside the REPLY button. I like it but it takes a bit to get used to where everything is and goes.


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2016)

Here is the effect ...



Njaco said:


> Thanks guys. Regarding the "Quote" button, I'm looking to put text in quotes in the Quick Reply box. Used to do it before.





Gnomey said:


> If it isn't just quoting a post of someone else you should still be able to use ['quote] [/quote'] tags (without the '). To give...





fubar57 said:


> Gotcha. Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> View attachment 309757
> 
> ...



Easy .. doesn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2016)

But how did you do that? I now have to type in [QYOTE] just to make it work. There was a button before but now its gone.

And I do not mean the "quote" button at the bottom right. In the Quick Reply window - its gone now.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks Geo, thats it! Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 22, 2016)

Ahhhhh, ignore the PM then.


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2016)

By the way, if you click the wrench on the far right, it shows the text & coding...this comes in handy for editing...

You can always click back to "Rich Text" anytime by clicking the "Use Rich Text Editor" seen just below and to the left of the text area.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2016)

Njaco said:


> But how did you do that? I now have to type in [QYOTE] just to make it work. There was a button before but now its gone.
> 
> And I do not mean the "quote" button at the bottom right. In the Quick Reply window - its gone now.



Your window of the Quck Replay doesn't have the Quote button. But there is the one for the posts you may want to quote. If you click the "<- REPLAY" button there you will get the effect you can see in the pic below. So if you want to see the text of quotation click that button for a post you want to quote. Then scroll screen to the bottom where you find your Quick Replay window with the text added ( see my pic below.) Then write your comments and click the "Post Replay" button for sending of your post when done.






But if you want to multiquote you have to clck the "+QUOTE" button. Then your Quick Replay window gets the new button "Insert Quotes". Clicking the one you will get another message window with the button labeled "Quote These Messages". The new window is a seletcor of quotes. In other words if you click more than one "+QUOTE" button for more than one post these will be added to the list. There you may arrange the order of quotes as well by dragging. When all is set click the "Quote These Messages" button and the quoted posts will be added to your Quick Replay window where you can write your comments. When all is done click the Post Replay button for the Quick Replay window.







One post for quotation selected only during the multiquoting process ...






The view at the list of selected posts for multiquoting ...






The quoted list in the Quick Replay window ...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Wurger but those are not the "Quotes" button I am talking about. What I want to do is quote text that I post - such as:

The door opened slowly and then she screamed.

"Jimmy, is that you?"

Now Geo showed me where it is so I think I am good for now. Like this......

The door opened slowly and then she screamed.



> "Jimmy, is that you?"



Thats it!


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2016)

And was it Jimmy?


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2016)

Why wasn't the door locked?


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2016)

Just like an old serial Dave; the door opens, she screams, "Jimmy, is that you?" aaaaaaand,....cut to commercial. Stay tune next week and find out.


Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2016)

Accidentally found something. When you highlight a word, sentence or such by left click, a small box pops up...






By God, I would love to meet that girl



Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 23, 2016)

spoiler alert:

She runs upstairs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)

Njaco said:


> Thanks Wurger but those are not the "Quotes" button I am talking about. What I want to do is quote text that I post - such as:
> 
> The door opened slowly and then she screamed.
> 
> ...




Copied that. However if you have already posted something you can quote it too. The +QOUTE and the <- REPLAY buttons appear for the post. So there is no problem with quotation of your own words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm starting to like the highlighted method. Sometimes you don't want to quote the whole message and this saves a bit of editing.











Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2016)




----------

